# Atlanta/Grady Hospital



## Harbeezy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey guys, let me start my introducing myself. My name is Josh, Im currently a third of the way into my EMT-I class at a local community community college and plan to use my time as an EMT for experience and money towards an eventual career as a Physician's Assistant. 

My question goes to anyone who knows about EMS at Grady Memorial Hospital in Atlanta, Georgia.

Ive heard that they only hire Paramedics, if thats not the case, do you know if they hire EMT-I's fresh out of school, and maybe some advice on if thats a good first job decision.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 15, 2010)

I did my paramedic internship there.

They do hire intermediates, including some fresh out of school.

However, intermediates normally start on a non emergency transport rotation for at least the first three months. 

So it could be awhile before you wind up on a 911 truck.


----------



## mdcauley (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad this post was made. I have been trolling these forums for a little bit and have really enjoyed reading the posts. But I guess I am going to officially say hi here lol....HI! But I just graduated in September and have a pre-employment screening with Grady in December. I am a bit nervous about it. But I keep telling myself that if I passed the NREMT with no problem then I should be alright. It is sorta nice to hear that I will start out on a non emergent transport to begin with. I am not from Atlanta but live a little less than an hour away. From what I have asked the paramedics around here, it's worth the drive to get the experience.


----------



## Harbeezy (Nov 17, 2010)

I asked my instructor the other day, apparently they don't run 24 on 48 off. They do 8 or 12 hour shifts. So it doesnt sound like a bad place to start off and get some experience. And what part of ga are you from/where did you go to school?


----------



## mdcauley (Nov 17, 2010)

Harbeezy said:


> I asked my instructor the other day, apparently they don't run 24 on 48 off. They do 8 or 12 hour shifts. So it doesnt sound like a bad place to start off and get some experience. And what part of ga are you from/where did you go to school?



Yeah I knew they didn't do the 24/48 shifts. The position I applied for was a full time position but I don't know if I will actually be hired on as full time. I guess I will find out eventually. I live in Macon and went to Central Ga Tech.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 17, 2010)

Im not sure about the non 911 shifts, but i know they have a couple different shifts for the 911 trucks.

The most common one was three 13-hour shifts in a row, eg, Monday 1500-0400, Tuesday 1500-0400, Wenesday 1500-0400, Thursday - Sunday off

They also had a few 10 hour and 8 hour trucks as well.

Their systems based on the PUM, so there aren't any stations, you get posted at a street corner and get moved around the city through out your shift.


----------



## Harbeezy (Nov 18, 2010)

mdcauley said:


> Yeah I knew they didn't do the 24/48 shifts. The position I applied for was a full time position but I don't know if I will actually be hired on as full time. I guess I will find out eventually. I live in Macon and went to Central Ga Tech.



Oh ok, I live in stockbridge, im currently at southern crescent tech. Good luck with the job.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck with Grady, i have been trying to get in there since i got out of school. How did you get the interview? I'd love to know your secert...
 I applied online but I keep thinking my app is lost in the world of internet. 

You will as an EMT-I work non emergency first for at least 6-9 months then if an opening opens up in 911 you can transfer.

What I was told by the head of the EMS department when he talked at our school, is that they want EMT-I who are looking to go to paramedic school in the future. 

Good Luck!


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 19, 2010)

Where is southern Crest Tech? I havent heard of it


----------



## mdcauley (Nov 20, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> Good luck with Grady, i have been trying to get in there since i got out of school. How did you get the interview? I'd love to know your secert...
> I applied online but I keep thinking my app is lost in the world of internet.
> 
> You will as an EMT-I work non emergency first for at least 6-9 months then if an opening opens up in 911 you can transfer.
> ...



Well I do plan on going to Paramedic school and I put that in my app. I am currently taking core classes for it but the actual Paramedic classes do not start until August of next year. But I just filled out the app, I went to their site to see if they happened to be hiring and I saw an EMT spot and was like what the hell it can't hurt to put an app in to see what happens. Then I heard back from them via email the next day. I was quite surprised. I am really excited but also extremely nervous about the tests that I have to take for them.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 20, 2010)

So did you sumbit your app online or in person?

Good luck with that test. Just know your basic. Ive heard a few different things about it, if the info is true or not Im not sure.

I heard that it a written, physical, and a practical exam. 
Let us know how it goes!

If it has been a few days since registery, go over the registery checks off to refresh yourself. My best friend went on  a job interview and completey forgot the scene safety, bsi, part of it. The tester was great and was like hey dont forget this and let him redo it. The tester said he understood if you havent been in registery mode for a while that it can be easy to forget that part


----------



## mdcauley (Nov 20, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> So did you sumbit your app online or in person?
> 
> Good luck with that test. Just know your basic. Ive heard a few different things about it, if the info is true or not Im not sure.
> 
> ...



Yeah I submitted it online. I am not so worried about my practicals. Those were always the easiest for me. I just took mine back in September so it wasn't long ago and they are still fresh in my mind. Thanks for all the good luck, I hope it sticks with me. I will let you guys know how it goes for me, but it's not until December 6, so I have a few more weeks to study for everything.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 20, 2010)

Goodgrief- probably wouldn't hurt to give their recruiter a follow up call about testing, last time I checked the job was still advertised as open. They test pretty regula
	
	



```

```
ry


----------



## Harbeezy (Nov 21, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> Where is southern Crest Tech? I havent heard of it



It is the new name for Griffin tech in spalding county. about 40 mins outside atlanta.


----------



## ebass30920 (Nov 30, 2010)

For those that are interested I have heard Rural Mero will be off their hiring freeze in Jan.  As far as Grady I havent heard of people really having a problem getting on.  Call and ask them whats up.


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 2, 2010)

doing ems in dekalb?! ughh I cant believe Im considering it but I need a job. LOL

I heard today that rural metro is taking over the clinicals for dekalb county. Does the fire not have any ambulances anymore?


----------



## 404EMT (Dec 6, 2010)

hi, im an EMT with grady. yes we do hire right out of school. we do work out of posts and not stations, we are a busy service so we wouldnt be at a station much anyways. Grady is the ambulance service for the city of atlanta, we do a little mutual aid for rurral metro every once in a while. any other questions i can answer let me know.


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 7, 2010)

the 2 questions I have are

1. what the driving record rules

2. so mentioned calling the recruiters, who and what is the number?


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 7, 2010)

Crunch said:


> Goodgrief- probably wouldn't hurt to give their recruiter a follow up call about testing, last time I checked the job was still advertised as open. They test pretty regula
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crunch you have the number?


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 7, 2010)

mdcauley said:


> Yeah I submitted it online. I am not so worried about my practicals. Those were always the easiest for me. I just took mine back in September so it wasn't long ago and they are still fresh in my mind. Thanks for all the good luck, I hope it sticks with me. I will let you guys know how it goes for me, but it's not until December 6, so I have a few more weeks to study for everything.



Hey how did it go? i heard 30 people were there for that..


----------



## 404EMT (Dec 7, 2010)

im not sure the exact driving record rules, my driving history is not perfect by anymeans and i couldnt work for puckett because of it but they havent said anything to me about it at grady. the number you need to call is 404-616-6176 her name is malia daniels.  

grady has its downsides but i love it there.


----------



## goodgrief (Dec 7, 2010)

I've heard different things. 1 ticket in 3 years or 1 ticket in 5 years, or 2 tickets in five years....


----------



## Crunch (Dec 9, 2010)

404EMT said:


> im not sure the exact driving record rules, my driving history is not perfect by anymeans and i couldnt work for puckett because of it but they havent said anything to me about it at grady. the number you need to call is 404-616-6176 her name is malia daniels.
> 
> grady has its downsides but i love it there.



this.

no where else will you get that much experience that fast. protocols are a little stringent but if you fresh out of school that isn't necessarily a bad thing

Malia is really down to earth, give her a call


----------



## SouthernEMT (Jan 19, 2011)

i think Grady is 1 ticket in the last 3 years. when i applied i had a speeding ticket over 2 years old but was told it was enough to disqualify me for the insurance on the trucks. i hope to give it another shot after next august! good luck to you!


----------



## ghouliegrrrl (Feb 8, 2011)

*Grady openings?*

Hey there! I hope you don't mind my jumping on this thread, but I'm hoping you can answer a question that is frustrating the ****ens out of me. 

I recently moved here from SW Virginia. I am a new paramedic (graduated this past summer) but worked as an EMT-I(99) for the year previous while I was in school. Our I(99) protocols were almost the same as our P protocols.

Anyway, I've applied to *eight* spots at Grady over the last few months. They've turned me down for four, and the other four are still open. I am not even getting a call - I can't seem to get past the resume stage. 

Does anyone know if there is someone I can talk to over there? I don't know if there is something in my resume that is turning them off (quite possibly) or if there is some other secret to getting at least an interview there. Any ideas? 

I'm desperate to get back on a truck - I love what I do. Rural/Metro isn't hiring right now (from what I've been told by a supervisor there)...are there any other agencies you would suggest applying to? Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places? 

Thank you!
Nathan


----------



## Crunch (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah you need to call Malia. Shes the one that handles hiring in the EMS department, her number is posted on here. i would do that before you fill out anymore applications. Grady just went through a hiring process so it may be a little bit before they hire again, but I bet it will still be before AMR or RM.


----------



## Crunch (Feb 12, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## ghouliegrrrl (Feb 13, 2011)

Crunch, 

Thank you *so* much. I will search for Malia's number. You rock!


----------



## 404EMT (Feb 14, 2011)

also keep in mind we are moving to a new building away from the hospital so things are a bit hectic as far as getting ahold of anyone on the phone.


----------

